# ISO Serbian Bread



## steamin (May 3, 2004)

*Serian Bread*

In Milwaukee (Cudahy) there was a ma and pa *serbian* restaurant named Brakovich's (sp) which served the best bread.  I'm looking for a similar recipee.  It was very chewey, looked a little like a natural sponge inside and had a taste something like cream of wheat.  I have tried all kinds of recipees and haven't found anything like this.  Does anyone know of a bread that fits the bill?  [/b]


----------



## Barbara L (May 3, 2004)

Welcome!  I'm sure you will find a lot of friendly helpful people here.

I did a search for Serbian breads and only found Pocaga, which is a flat bread.  This doesn't sound like what you are asking for, so I didn't post the recipe.  If it is, let me know and I will post it.

I hope you find what you are looking for.

 Barbara


----------



## Bill (Mar 29, 2005)

Serb Bread 

Steamin - I too am searching for "exactly" what you describe (Serbian bread). I enjoyed this same bread as a child and have been trying to duplicate. The bread is indead refered to as "pogaca"...it is typically 12" diameter and a bit thicker in the middle than on edges. The ingeredients were very basic and limited to flour, salt, oil, sugar, yeast, and water. The trick seems to duplicate the "chewy" texture and the "sponge like" appearance inside. Could have something to do with high baking temps (coal stove)...cake yeast vs rapid-rise...twice raised vs single. Much to learn. Would appreciate any/all feedback.

-Bill



			
				steamin said:
			
		

> In Milwaukee (Cudahy) there was a ma and pa *serbian* restaurant named Brakovich's (sp) which served the best bread. I'm looking for a similar recipee. It was very chewey, looked a little like a natural sponge inside and had a taste something like cream of wheat. I have tried all kinds of recipees and haven't found anything like this. Does anyone know of a bread that fits the bill?  [/b]


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 29, 2005)

Welcome, stemin and Bill! I hope you find what you're looking for at DC! I'm going to move this to the Breads Forum to make sure folks see it and help.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 29, 2005)

Bill,

As I said, I found this when I did a search. I've never tried it myself. I found this at Recipezaar. I hope it helps.

 Barbara

Pogaca (Serbian Bread) #22138 
recipe by *Manda*
Nice, simple Serbian flat bread. Posted in response to a recipe request. (Prep. time does not include rising time) 
*1 loaf *

*45 minutes 15 mins prep*

1 1/4 cups *water* 2 teaspoons *water* 1 1/2 packages *dry yeast* 2 tablespoons *sugar* 3 tablespoons *oil* 1 *egg* 3 1/2 cups *flour* 

Preheat oven to 325 degrees.
Dissolve yeast in warm water.
Add sugar oil and egg.
Gradually stir in flour until combined and soft dough forms.
Knead in bowl for 1 minute.
Place dough in greased bowl, cover, and let rise until doubled.
Roll on floured board into large, slightly flattened circle.
Prick with fork all over.
Brush top with oil or butter and let sit 20 minutes.
Bake for 30 minutes, or until lightly browned.


----------



## Ron Hay (Jul 19, 2005)

*lapinje*

Hello to my new friends. I am new to this group. On my "home" group much has been discussed about cevapcici served on lapinje, a flat bread which sounds different from the one mentioned here in an earlier post.

Does anyone have a recipe for lapinje or know of a printed source where I am likely to find it.

I have one wonderful Serbian cookbook, but, alas, no such recipe.

Ron, Van Nuys, CA


----------



## jkath (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi Ron! Welcome to Discuss Cooking!

Glad you're here - why don't you post a "hello" in the introductions forum (when you're ready to get bombarded by happy faces!)

Also, if you post an "ISO Lapinje Bread" in the breads forum, you may have some luck!


----------



## Ron Hay (Jul 19, 2005)

*Thanks for your suggestion to post an intro.*

I've just done that. It's a bit of a wilderness finding one's way around a new site, but I know that with a little time/practice, I will be able to do so.


Ron


----------



## jkath (Jul 19, 2005)

quick tip, Ron: click on the "New Posts" tab at the top and it will bring you to the most recent topics. That'll get you started.


----------



## rsell55 (Dec 31, 2008)

*looking for a flatbread recipe*

im looking for a flatbread recipe and not sure of its spelling but to spell it the way its pronounced ..."lepna" but after looking online all morning a doubt if its the right spelling.. could anyone help me out with the spelling as well as the recipe...


----------

